# New Carbon Risers from W&W and Kaya?



## 2psychs (Dec 8, 2009)

Anyone have any information on the new carbon risers from W&W (RCX-100) and Kaya (K-7)?


----------



## GIGABOW (Feb 1, 2009)

W&W
http://www.win-archery.com/rcx100riser

KAYA
http://www.kayaarchery.com/risers.html


----------



## Greysides (Jun 10, 2009)

Very boring names for risers.


----------



## Apecs73 (Jan 19, 2009)

2psychs said:


> Anyone have any information on the new carbon risers from W&W (RCX-100) and Kaya (K-7)?


I had the new W&W RCX-100 in my hands during a competition in Berlin in december. Mr. Park and Mr. Choi were there as the sponsors. The riser is very lightweight for a W&W riser. It has a very slim new grip, which lies very nice in the hand. Especially if you have very small hands like me. The limb adjustment is like on the Inno CXT. The riser had no metal or carbon shims in the limb pockets like the Inno CXT or TF-Apecs. They told me, that the riser will be priced above the ProAccent, but below the Inno CXT.


----------



## jmvargas (Oct 21, 2004)

does it have a provision for a backweight?


----------



## straat (Jan 22, 2009)

jmvargas said:


> does it have a provision for a backweight?


I thought you would be smart enough to follow the link provided to the win&win/kaya website. Apparently not. Considering no current win&win or kaya risers have it, which you probably know, your 8 word post with huge signature is useless.


----------



## Greysides (Jun 10, 2009)

straat said:


> I thought you would be smart enough to follow the link provided to the win&win/kaya website. Apparently not. Considering no current win&win or kaya risers have it, which you probably know, your 8 word post with huge signature is useless.


Jez. That's a little ill-tempered for a fairly innocuous question!

I had a look through the site from the link. The inaccurately named 360 degree view doesn't show the belly-view of the riser and looking through the manual doesn't show any mention (to my eyes) of a back-weight.


----------



## lksseven (Mar 21, 2010)

Real nice.

It's no wonder the "# of current viewers" of the this forum are almost never above the '15 - 22' range ... the constant vitriol on here has to be off-putting for a lot of people, discouraging them from making this forum a welcome stopping point.


----------



## titanium man (Mar 5, 2005)

Saw both their Carbon Risers at the ATA Show------Nice!! Also saw the new Carbon Tech Line of Compound Bows (W&W)---Even Nicer!!


----------



## Mithril (Dec 4, 2010)

You really liked that carbon compound of theirs? I received a couple cell phone photos of it, looked to me like mid-90's tech... and a friend who shot it there said it "kicked like an ill-mannered mule", to quote.

But those Innos have a beautiful paint job...


----------



## titanium man (Mar 5, 2005)

lksseven said:


> Real nice.
> 
> It's no wonder the "# of current viewers" of the this forum are almost never above the '15 - 22' range ... the constant vitriol on here has to be off-putting for a lot of people, discouraging them from making this forum a welcome stopping point.


Understood


----------



## Brock Samson (Jul 13, 2009)

I was wondering when, or IF, they were finally going to release a 27" version of the CXT. I've never shot a carbon riser before, and I'd like to give it a try! Any word on availability? I imagine the price will be a tick higher than the 25", but please, feel free to correct me if you know otherwise!


----------



## titanium man (Mar 5, 2005)

Brock Samson said:


> I was wondering when, or IF, they were finally going to release a 27" version of the CXT. I've never shot a carbon riser before, and I'd like to give it a try! Any word on availability? I imagine the price will be a tick higher than the 25", but please, feel free to correct me if you know otherwise!


The 2011 Catalog has a NEW RH 27" Model coming available.


----------



## AvalonPlusGuy (Aug 6, 2008)

> I thought you would be smart enough to follow the link provided to the win&win/kaya website. Apparently not. Considering no current win&win or kaya risers have it, which you probably know, your 8 word post with huge signature is useless.


Utterly classless comment. To quote the great (US) radio talk show host Bob Grant in response to boorish jerks - "Get off my phone !"


----------



## Brock Samson (Jul 13, 2009)

titanium man said:


> The 2011 Catalog has a NEW RH 27" Model coming available.


Yeah, I saw that. I guess the better question to ask would have been, "When are they actually shipping?" With that, anyone know when they might be shipping? :smile:


----------



## bowgal (Jun 12, 2003)

FWIW, I have an inno cxt 25in riser and I love it!! I ordered it in late Oct and got it first week of Dec. The difference in the feel was great with my hoyt limbs I used until the x power limbs arrived. I was totally in awe when I shot the bow with the x power limbs!! Smooth and snappy and the bow reaction/shock after the shot was very reduced.


----------



## Greg Bouras (Nov 17, 2006)

Mithril said:


> You really liked that carbon compound of theirs? I received a couple cell phone photos of it, looked to me like mid-90's tech... and a friend who shot it there said it "kicked like an ill-mannered mule", to quote.
> 
> But those Innos have a beautiful paint job...


My red INNO paint was soft from the manfacturer actually. Fortunately I have had quiet a bit of automotive painting experience years ago. After a 1/2 hour on a machine polish wool pad I was able to cure the paint enough to eliminate leaving micro scratches in the finish from wiping/waxing.
The finish is now improved to a very nice mirror finish w/o scratches. 

10,000 + arrows later the INNO riser/INNO limb bow remains one of the most forgiving, accurate, quiet and efficient bows I have ever shot. It also looks pretty good!


----------



## nulimbender (Nov 30, 2005)

straat said:


> I thought you would be smart enough to follow the link provided to the win&win/kaya website. Apparently not. Considering no current win&win or kaya risers have it, which you probably know, your 8 word post with huge signature is useless.


I am sadden to see that loss of civility is not limted to The United States of America.


----------

